# Seminar on Irish/UK bankruptcy Thursday 10th May



## apple (2 May 2012)

Mods I hope this is ok to post up here. it might be of interest to some people.


Invitation
Remove Your Debt Burden in 2012
Seminar on debt resolution, asset protection and Irish/UK bankruptcy
Featuring three of Ireland's and the UK's best known legal experts in debt resolution
Insolvency in Ireland and mortgage write-off 
Anthony Joyce & Co., Solicitors, Dublin
* 
Protecting your assets prior to insolvency or bankruptcy
 Mary Lou Cronin, Cronin & Co., Solicitors, Dublin
*
Bankruptcy in the UK - your options
Steve Thatcher, Irish Bankruptcy UK, London 
6.30pm to 9pm
Thursday 10th May, 2012
Berkeley Court Hotel, Ballsbridge, Dublin 4.
Anthony Joyce is well known in Ireland as one of the country's foremost experts in debt resolution. He was the first solicitor to get a mortgage written-off by an Irish bank and has since also succeeded in doing this for a number of other homeowners. Last year he found a loophole in the Irish mortgage law, which halted repossessions against hundreds of properties. He is a regular contributor in the Irish media where he regularly defends borrower's interests.
.........................................................................................................................................
Mary Lou Cronin was educated at UCD where she acquired a BCL degree, and qualified as a solicitor in 1979. Since then she has practiced extensively for both commercial and private clients. Mary Lou has a particular interest in protection of assets, specializing in using trusts and tax planning in order to maximize the benefits for her clients. She also advises client's how best to protect themselves and how to plan for their future, notwithstanding their current indebtedness.
.........................................................................................................................................
Steve Thatcher is a well-known debt expert who has helped many individuals and companies through the UK insolvency process for over 20 years. Based in London he specializes in helping people through the bankruptcy process in the UK. Over the last few years the majority of his clients have been Irish people looking to free themselves of property debts. In Ireland he's a regular commentator in the media providing commentary on major UK insolvency cases.



Places are limited, please book in advance via [broken link removed]
Nominal cover charge of €10 (includes refreshments) - parking available
IrishBankruptcy Newsletter, May 2012
All rights reserved, IrishBankruptcyUk 2012, Suite 269, Kemp House, 152-160 City Road, London, EC1V 2NX


----------



## Bronte (3 May 2012)

apple said:


> Anthony Joyce is well known in Ireland as one of the country's foremost experts in debt resolution. He was the first solicitor to get a mortgage written-off by an Irish bank and has since also succeeded in doing this for a number of other homeowners. Last year he found a loophole in the Irish mortgage law, which halted repossessions against hundreds of properties. He is a regular contributor in the Irish media where he regularly defends borrower's interests.


 
I've never heard of Anthony Joyce until a thread on here a couple of days ago.  Can you post a link to the court case.  How many cases has he solved successfully.  

Also, the loophole that has stopped repossssions, it's debatable if that is of benefit long term to borrowers who continue to amass massive arrears.  

Steve Thatcher is a contributer on here and is UK based and seems to be getting good business from the Irish who are relocating to the UK (an assumption of mine) His posts on UK bankruptcy make interesting reading and are very helpful to those seeking that option.

Mary Lou Cronin, no comments as I've never heard of her.  Perhaps others in the know would enlighten us.  

But it's good that there is a seminar on this area, wouldn't mind attending it myself.  Always good to be informed of one's options.


----------



## coleman (3 May 2012)

Pity it is only on in Dublin though.


----------



## Kine (4 May 2012)

This is the sort of thing they should podcast etc.


----------



## Bronte (7 May 2012)

Steve Thatcher was on the radio over the weekend.  I think it was Saturday, probably with Claire Byrne.  

He was never asked on here what his fee is do deal with Irish people seeking bankruptcy, but he mentioned 5K.  Also interesting was the fact that UK bankrupts are about 60 to 70K but Irish seeking bankruptcy are in the millions.  We really went mad.  But if you owe millions 5K is nothing.  Sounded like a good bankrupcy service to me.


----------



## callaghanj (7 May 2012)

Perhaps Steve would be enough to set out the costs of filing for bankruptcy in the UK along with his firm's fees.


----------



## Bronte (8 May 2012)

I don't think one should expect anyone on here to say what their fees are.  That would be an individual matter between his firm and his clients.  No doubt it's negotiatable depending on how broke one is and how much work and time is involved.  Each case would be slightly different, but he did give a ball park figure on the radio.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 May 2012)

Bronte said:


> I don't think one should expect anyone on here to say what their fees are.



I think it's a fair enough question. How fees are calculated. I get the impression that a lot of UK bankruptcy is systematised and quickly processed. I presume that there is a standard fee for that. It comes out of the assets anyway. 

If someone owing €60k can "afford" to go bankrupt, the fees must be comparatively low. 

Brendan


----------



## Steve Thatcher (8 May 2012)

Hi I will be speaking at the Berkeley on Thursday. The rom has gone form 50 to 200. Not sure there are any seats left but if you are interested give the organisors a call.

Steve


----------



## Steve Thatcher (8 May 2012)

callaghanj said:


> Perhaps Steve would be enough to set out the costs of filing for bankruptcy in the UK along with his firm's fees.


 
Hi no problem dealing with this. The court fee is £700 per person.
I can charge from £800 to £2500 depending on where someone lives in the UK, how many times I have to meet, how many times I need to go to court, howextensive the paperwork is. The statement of affairs is 28 pages but it can run into pages of addendums as well.

Consider what a solicitor in ireland would charge you per hour €400 perhaps. Consider what you are then getting for my fee.

If you need a full process helping you move from Ireland and relocate then the fees go up again. But again look what you get for the fee and the help you are paying for and what you are leaving behind.

In simple terms it might be seen as a months wages for a new life debt free.

Steve


----------



## Artemis (9 May 2012)

I will not make this but surely the organisers will record it as a webcast. If not I suggest you contact one of the colleges in town. It would be a great project for students.


----------



## Bronte (15 May 2012)

Did anyone attend this?  Did they find it informative and helpful.  Was there any newspaper article on it?


----------



## apple (15 May 2012)

*bankruptcy*

Hi Bronte

I was at the meeting. It was packed with a lot of well dressed poor people there ;-), some young (mid 30) to old and there was only standing room. I would assume that there was a mixture of professionals and ordinary people there.  To be honest I didnt learn to much more  at it as I have picked up alot of information on this thread. 

There were two things that I didnt relaise that I found out on the night
1. you can set up COMI in Northern Ireland and still work in the south of Ireland
2. A booklet was giving out on the night called Regain Your Financial Freedom and it state the fees as follows €250 inital consultation
Individual fees to go bankrupt €5850, fees for a couple to go bankrupt €8,900 and the fees do not include vat.

Ask any questions that you may have and I'll answer best I can.


----------



## Bronte (16 May 2012)

Apple thanks for the feedback. 

Re point 1. Center of main interest in the North and living in the South, that's a bit tricky after the Sean Quinn case I would have thought. Might be possible for those who really (really) are in that situation, that would be businessman settled in the North who live in the South. 

Point 2. Was there a breakdown of the €5850? What work was involved in that figure? I imagine it's open to negotiation depending on how 'poor' you are. 

Good to know that you had already most of the information, 'free' from AAM. 

What would be really great is if one of those who has gone to the UK to be bankrupt posted on here, so we could be sure of how it works etc. I presume you yourself are thinking of going if you went to the step of attending the meeting? 

I take it middle class from your 'well dressed poor people' (very funny description and sad too) Pity FG and Labour haven't sorted out the legislation on insolvency. It's a shame that people have to leave Ireland and the risk is a brain drain and loss of entrepreneurs.

Just thought of a couple of questions.  Were you impressed with the 3 speakers?  What is the tie in between them?


----------



## Steve Thatcher (16 Jun 2012)

We will now be taking this format across the whole if Ireland. We were just waiting for TBIG to get knocked out. I will post details here in due course for those interested.


----------



## Steve Thatcher (16 Jun 2012)

Bronte said:


> Apple thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Re point 1. Center of main interest in the North and living in the South, that's a bit tricky after the Sean Quinn case I would have thought. Might be possible for those who really (really) are in that situation, that would be businessman settled in the North who live in the South.
> 
> ...



Hi apple I would love to know what you thought of the presentations. 

There is no tie up between any of the presenters by the way

Steve


----------

